# HELP with WIG



## wickedfan18 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey everyone. So this year I am going to be a 50's/60's girl. Like from the movie hairspray. I am going to wear a cupcake dress. Sweetheart neck line and all that good stuff. Every year I have a WOW factor in my costume. This year I want it to be my wig. I will post a picture of how I want to do my hair. If anyone can give me some tips that would be amazing. I know I can style it. But getting the height is going to be the problem. Im pretty sure I'm going to have to use at least 2 wigs. If any suggestions that would be great. Thanks guys!

(the older women is how i want to do my hair)

http://media.jinni.com/movie/hairspray-1988/hairspray-1988-1.jpeg


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah, Velma Von Tussle from the ORIGINAL Hairspray!! That's still one of my favourite John Waters movies, the musical version pales in comparison IMHO.

Anyhoo...what about hair pieces & Bumpits & LOTS of Aquanet?


----------



## wickedfan18 (Mar 7, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE the original hairspray. and I love the dresses from back then. So I'm dying to be it. Like I said I know how to style it, so I don't need the bumpit. What I need it how to put so much hair in the wig. How to combine to wigs.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I love these wigs and think I have to order one for this year. There was one wig that had big hair called New Z and maybe you could tease it up more. Some of the prices are not that bad. 

http://www.amphigory.com/wigs.html


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

What about using those clip on hair extensions to add volume to a wig? I've heard of people finding cheap extentions at the Dollar Tree and I know beauty supply stores sell them (Just not sure how expensive they are there).
This is a cute idea... Good luck!! Oh!! And, don't forget to post pics.


----------

